# dont want to waste



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

i believe that if im going to take an animal i should use it for all it's worth. it shows respect for that animal.

so... i was wondering if any of you guys have tried eating any furbearers yall catch. what are they like? down here all ive eaten is nutria rat and they are actually really good. kind of like a big squirrel. i know **** is supposed to taste like sheep but i havent tried it yet. im wondering about coyote and fox because since they are canines they might be alright seeing as how they eat alot of dog in vietnam and places like that.

what do yall think?


----------



## galyn4 (Dec 21, 2006)

LATRAPPER.I'm from the northeast and I like rabbit,squirrel and turkey, but i'm not eating any rats or dogs. I try to be as humane as possible and I love nature but that sure doesn't mean i'm gonna eat ya. You can respect an animal for the adventure he has given you and the fur he has to offer but I don't think you have to eat them all. This is only my opinion and I respect yours. Gary


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

hahah, im not saying you HAVE to eat them. im just wondering it im missing something ya know. and believe nutria rat is good. if you ever come to louisiana you oughta try it.


----------



## WI_Trapper (Jan 20, 2006)

Over the years I have had ****, beaver and a few others. But the way I look at it is there is always some other animal out there that eats meat. All the way down to the Woodpeckers and Blue Jays. So what ever I put out doesn't go to waste just feeds some other animal. Can't say I have ate any K-9, no help there.

:2cents:


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i have had beaver **** and rats i eat every one i catch unless its really damaged i have tried fox it wasnt as good though i like beaver the best almost tastes like pork


----------

